# Electrical issue: Craftsman 917.257740 with Kohler CV22



## txdurk (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a Sears Craftsman tractor (model 917.257740) with a Kohler (CV22) engine.

When I turn the ignition I get nothing (no click, no starter). To date, I have replaced the battery, fuse, solenoid, starter, ignition switch, PTO switch, and seat switch. The only thing I haven't replaced is the clutch/brake switch (on back order) but I jumpered the two white wires with a paper clip and STILL no joy. The only thing that works are the headlights. If I jump the two top leads on the solenoid, the starter spins too.

HELP. What am I missing here? I have no more ideas.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Dave


----------



## txdurk (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, I got the last switch today (the brake switch) and still no joy. I'm afraid at this point it is beyond my capabilities. I'll have to call Sears to bring out a technician.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Think maybe it's the ignition switch itself?

Think I'd start with a V/Ohm meter and check live circuits at the ignitions back. Removing and cleaning the terminals with electronic spray might give you positive results too.

Bad or dirty grounds can duplicate the very same symptoms as well.

SHARTEL


----------



## txdurk (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Shartel. The ignition switch is brand new. I suspect it is a short in the wiring harness. I can't think of anything else. I'll take another go at it with a DMM but I'm probably out of my element here.


----------



## horton316 (May 25, 2009)

I had a 05 or so snapper i worked on crank no start, i tested all the compontents that grounded the ignition coil and all tested out good i got to the little module under the seat liiks kinda like a relay but its gotta chip in it well i unplugged that it resolved the lack of spark. what im gettin at there might be somthing along those lines giving you trouble good luck


----------



## txdurk (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Horton316. There is a fair amount of grease/oil/dirt on some of the cabling. It could easily hide something like you suggest.

I did a voltage and Ohm check on the clutch brake pedal switch harness today and there was zero reading for both. So no juice appears to be coming from the PTO. 

I see on the schematic the B-E connection in the PTO is the electric clutch connection. I meant to check that it is plugged into the wiring harness today but forgot. Will do that check tomorrow just to be sure.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Find the place where the ground wire is connected to the engine or the frame. Usually it comes from the magneto to the block. Unhook it. Then use a good battery or jumper cables. Put one on the starter, the red lead on jumper cables, where the red lead is attached. Then, very carefully. Put the ground or black lead on one of the bolts that mount the motor to the frame. Your motor should start. If it doesn't. Then you got bigger problems. I have done this to eliminate the wiring problems before.


----------

